# So I Had This Bucket List...



## Clark (Sep 29, 2013)

... but that didn't work out.

Chrissy and I recently took a trip out to the southwest US, to focus on landscapes.
In the back of my mind, and I kept this conservative, had three avian species that I felt the need to photograph-
Road Runner
American Dipper
California Condor


Only the condor cooperated. Probably because (a) it couldn't fly, and (b) a very nice volunteer let us view it through his scope.
These birds were down to a population of 22. All in captivity. 
Today the number is over 400.
Lots more to the story of this species, how they are tagged, the volunteers, but I'm not big on typing.

In the center of photo is a cave. Back of cave is chick.
This is far for any camera.
The chick won't be tagged until it flies with the parents.
Then parents and chick will be baited into a cage (it is as big as a house, so I'm told), then a brave volunteer does his thing.

Across from Hopi Point (Grand Canyon) is this cave.




Inside the cave is a black spot (the chick). 400mm. and almost 200% crop.





And we are done with that.

Please enjoy the following incidentals that provided some enjoyment during our travels.


Lesser Goldfinch
Spinus psaltria 







Utah Prairie Dog 
Cynomys parvidens






I got your back mate!








Pronghorn 
Antilocapra americana






He's not the only one that got soaked that week.
Shaking off the rain.








We will revisit this stud and his lady friends later on.
The eye contact between us was killer!








As always, thank you for your time.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Sep 29, 2013)

Cool. If I had to guess, I would have said the condor would be the least likely of the birds you'd be able to photograph -- so congrats on that.

The NC zoo has a desert exhibit with one or more roadrunners. They're very entertaining birds to watch. I know, it's not quite the same as seeing them in their natural habitat, but still pretty cool.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 29, 2013)

Nice shots. I'll be back in New Mexico mid-October, enjoy the open space after moving to nj. Only road runner I saw was up in the mountains a bit. Mother says they like to be around trees more.


----------



## eggshells (Sep 29, 2013)

Amazing shot as always. Someone had probably asked but what gear did you used to shoot the wildlife?


----------



## abax (Sep 29, 2013)

I really enjoy your photos, Clark. It's a shame about not getting a shot
of a Road Runner. My mother had a wild RR that she fed peanuts on her
deck. Eventually, he walked right into her house to get his peanut. The
bird got quite comfortable walking into her kitchen to get his daily peanut.


----------



## Secundino (Sep 30, 2013)

Just awesome shots. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 30, 2013)

Excellent pics Clark, bravo !!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 30, 2013)

I need a 19" monitor on my laptop.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 1, 2013)

Fab photos as always Clark. You have a real knack for wildlife photography. Time to get to Yellowstone or better yet, Alaska with your kit.


----------



## Clark (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone 

Tom- supposed to be booking lodging for Yellowstone this week. But it will have to wait a week(I am guessing). 
Got annual National Parks pass before last trip. We bitched about the rain then, but now realize we were lucky to get passed the gates of the NPs we visited. :crazy:
Alaska is three years out. Brook's Falls is a must. Iffy about Denali. It is shuttle only.
Barring any rain, have Rickett's Glen and elk coming up next with leaf peeping.


Eggshells- The above images were taken with the following. The next round will contain some with the Canon 5Diii(only change in setup).
Canon 7D
Canon 100-400mm lens
Transcend 32GB CF card (best bang for the buck, got three, never a problem with speed)
RAW format
Post processed w/ Canon Raw converter (DPP)
Tripod and remote shutter release (always)

Eggshells- as you know, the hoofed mammals are ready to mate/mating. Closing the gap is sooooo much easier now. Kinda of funny, looking back at last year's visit with the elk, 
wondering if one of the nastier bulls mistaked my tripod for antlers while we were walking.

Charles- got out to the tip of Sandy Hook last Sunday. Dude- you are so lucky. That tidal pool has never been the same since The Storm 11 months ago. 
All that muck that was the basis for food chain, has been buried in sand. Big waste of time hoofing it out there.

Abax- happy to hear your Mom had lots of luck with this one.
It might be years before Super Genius gets another shot at the RR.
beep beep



Thanks again


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 1, 2013)

What a difference a big monitor makes! Beautiful photos, Clark.


----------



## abax (Oct 2, 2013)

Clark, try raw peanuts at your next opportunity.


----------



## eggshells (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks Clark. Waiting for the next set of your pictures.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 2, 2013)

wow.... just wow....


----------

